# Need a couple sharpies and a big male Sage!



## stuffer (Aug 27, 2007)

Can anyone or does anyone have 2 sharpetailed grouse and a big male sage grouse they could sell ? I would like to have them to do for the taxidermy state show. let me know .

thanks Dwayne


----------



## Crazy Horse RVN (Aug 31, 2006)

Being from Pennsylvania I'm not well versed in North Dakota Game Laws. I do know that in Pennsylvania *it is unlawful to sell wild game*. We cannot even sell items made from Pennsylvania Whitetail or Elk antlers.

*Is the law different in N.D.?*


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Sage grouse is a THREE DAY SEASON with a posession limit of ONE. This is the shortest, most limited opportunity for any critter in this state. They exist in 3 or 4 counties. Who in their right mind is gonna SELL YOU a bird should they be lucky enough to harvest one? :eyeroll:


----------

